# LFTW May 7, 234 Opener!



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Suiting up to head to my private piece in Antrim County. Honestly not sure if the local birds have spent any time on that 180 ac yet this spring, but they were there in the fall and the place looks good. I saw some a mile away last weekend, so I am going to exhaust that spot before heading to GT county public where I know pressure is high, but have a handful of birds located.

I am excited, been looking forward to Turkey hunting all spring. Good luck all! BE SAFE! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I’m heading out to pick up my 15 yr old nephew and try to get him a bird. His brother tagged a dandy last Sunday and I know he’s been getting an earful from him all week. Hopefully we can even things out for him. 
Good luck all!


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Headed to pick up a buddy also. I told him I’m honking at 501


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

My season starts today, I think Mrs Flight is going to get up and hunt with me this morning…..I think ! Good luck all let’s bust some heads.
Flight


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Headed out to the woods today. Still chasing this white spotted tom. I see him when I'm not hunting but haven't been able to get him in when I'm out there


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

save me a bird for June please. going to give it at least one more try.
right now I have not had a day off since Monday of the first season. work is killing me.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck fellas! I was going to take the wife out this morning but I have a garage door repairman coming at 8. Maybe get out later today.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Dry weather and clear skies. 

I know we’ve had a few good days, but seems like it’s been forever since we’ve had a day like this in the SWLP. 

Let’s bust some beaks…











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

All settled in, the birds haven’t been gobbling until after 6:00 am in my neck of the woods. It’s a little breezy this morning so I don’t know what to expect, first gooble WAY off to the north.
Flight


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Beautiful sunrise in Mason county! Let’s all get ‘r done! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

Out in Wexford county with dad. Nothing is gobbling yet. He saw birds here last 2 mornings so we know they’re around.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Most gobbles I’ve heard all season but there all a fare distance out.
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Whoa…..Mrs Flight just busted out the raspy red reactor, of corse I told her it sounded good !
Flight


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Good luck everyone it's a great day to be in the turkey woods birds were banging away now nothing but it's pretty windy here today too going to hang tight and see what happens 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

2 hens that's it so far. Gobbles from a distance shut off when they flew down.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Took a friend's son this morning. They were quiet on roost. But still called in 4 Jake's early for his first bird.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Chriss83 said:


> Took a friend's son this morning. They were quiet on roost. But still called in 4 Jake's early for his first bird.
> View attachment 830603


Awesome! Congrats to him.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Chriss83 said:


> Took a friend's son this morning. They were quiet on roost. But still called in 4 Jake's early for his first bird.
> View attachment 830603


Cong to boy and to you for taking him bet he can’t wait to show his dad


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Chriss83 said:


> Took a friend's son this morning. They were quiet on roost. But still called in 4 Jake's early for his first bird.
> View attachment 830603


Always good to get a kid out of the house, congratulations to the youngster!
Flight


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Struggling here but not dead. I'm walking and calling the perimeter of this hilly rugged 180 ac piece. I was getting discouraged after the first few stops were fruitless, but when I stopped about an hour ago to call into the creekbed I thought I heard a gobble cut my calling off. Called again, nothing, called again and I thought maybe he cut me off again. Seemed a ways off, I figured they were in the open on the other side of creek/swamp. Took me a while to find a spot to cross the creek but I did. Two steps later I see a hen at 30 yards, I froze and she didn't spook, she kept clucking and slowly coming toward me. I let her go by then set up and called, nothing. I have moved a few hundred yards in the direction he would have gone if he was with that hen and spooked.

If I hadn't seen that hen, I'd be sure I'm chasing a ghost, I'm going to give it a while, maybe I'll be surprised.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

